# New here, me and my horses :)



## my2geldings (Feb 18, 2008)

Welcome to the forum. You have gorgeous little horses. You're very fortunate to live in such a beautiful country


----------



## equiniphile (Aug 16, 2009)

Gorgeous horses! Welcome to the forum. In English we usually call a horse with Aria's coloring a Pinto ;-)


----------



## icyhorse (Apr 7, 2010)

Thanks, I will but the word Pinto in to my mind, hihi


----------



## equiniphile (Aug 16, 2009)

How tall are most Icelandics? Do they do a "pacing" gait? I've always been interested in them; they seem like an interesting breed


----------



## icyhorse (Apr 7, 2010)

Yes the Icelandic horse has gaits, he has five gaits. I don't know the English name of the gaits so I whrite them just on Icelandic.
*
Fet*








*Fetið* is equal to four-beat gait type and suspension, two and even three feet are simultaneously on the ground. On *fet*-gait the horse has to relax and walk free and with the rigth rhythm. It is good to begin and end the ride with a walk to reach the horse to bend up and get rid of stiffness, which can then function as both heating and relaxation for the horse.


*Tölt* is a four-beat side motion, four Hooves big as *fet* and sometimes compared to running *fet*-gait. *Tölt* is suspended access type, either one or two feet on the ground at once. When the horse trot raises himself above, gives up his back, draws itself together and pregnancy is transferred more on afturfæturna. *Tölt* is a feature of the Icelandic horse and distinguishes him from most other horse breeds.
*
Stökk*








*Stökk* is three-beat access type with Hover. It is good to beat three fingers in the table to hear rhythm. The horse can either jump up on the left or right and up is important to train it well, especially for gaited horse because it is a key period. Short pop-up speed can be stimulating effect on the horse and let all the horses will be able to exercise vigorously.


*Skeið* is (almost) two-beat side movement with Hover. *Skeið* is particularly short ride on a high growth rate. Pace is impressive and the best species to start vandasamasta only comprehensive horses possess.

*Brokk*








*Brokkið* is two-beat access type, two feet come down together. Trot gait is suspended classes, horse asking e.g. with the left back leg and right foot forward and land back on the right foot and left foot forward and so on. *Brokkið* is the lightest type of access, except for the feet, and we find that most horses prefer it on a bumb country.


Hope you learn something about the Icelander


----------



## thunderhooves (Aug 9, 2009)

Do you not speak english very well? It's very broken! Not that I mind,lol. I love your horses!
Can you understand this?
*Er Englendingar þinn second tungumál?*


----------



## icyhorse (Apr 7, 2010)

I understand English very well and I can speak it very well but Im not very good whriting English.


----------



## icyhorse (Apr 7, 2010)

thunderhooves said:


> Do you not speak english very well? It's very broken! Not that I mind,lol. I love your horses!
> Can you understand this?
> *Er Englendingar þinn second tungumál?*


Yes I can understand this. But google translate is very bad translate. Its whritten not quet like this, *Er enska annað tungumálið þitt?*. This is whritten right. Icelandic is very diffrent then English.


----------



## icyhorse (Apr 7, 2010)

The mother of my mare is filly now with her colt number four and her dad is so beautiful and so good. Here comes photos of the dad and the mother.

Dad:








He's dark bay and his dad is very famous horse. You can goolge *Kormákur frá Flugumýr*i, then you find alot of pics of him. He's has the same color.

Mother:








The mother is Aþena from Storholti. She is Bay and White the horse on the pic with her is her son. Hes Aria's brother. 

But here is more pics of my horses.








Freyja from Skardsa, shes also Aria's sister.








The cute sisters.








Aþena, the breeding mare 








Freyja third colt of Aþena

More later


----------



## Sugarkane (Mar 14, 2010)

AW, those are so cute, I had to add mine too, Sugar & Cherokee Jack (pinto)


----------



## icyhorse (Apr 7, 2010)

Sugarkane said:


> AW, those are so cute, I had to add mine too, Sugar & Cherokee Jack (pinto)


Wow, yours just to cute ! 
I love pinto horses.


----------



## Sugarkane (Mar 14, 2010)

Thank You so much


----------



## thunderhooves (Aug 9, 2009)

Your horses are so PRETTY! wow! And so many! I like them 
welcome to the forum!


----------



## icyhorse (Apr 7, 2010)

Thanks


----------



## icyhorse (Apr 7, 2010)

Here is two photos, one of Blakkur and one of Aria and her hafl sister Æsa.









Blakkur








Aria and Æsa


----------



## icyhorse (Apr 7, 2010)

hihi


----------



## TB4life (Mar 19, 2010)

Gorgeous horses!


----------



## icyhorse (Apr 7, 2010)

Thanks, new pic of my girl


----------



## icyhorse (Apr 7, 2010)

*I wanted to tell you more about my horses. Just one by one. 

Aria from Skarðsá








Aría is the cutiest horse I have ever know, but she want's everything her way. So bossy, haha. She is our best horse and not for kids. She's very fast doing thing's and always on her head because she's always in a hurry, haha. She is sometime's lazy and sometime's so active and when she's lazy she fake's that she's scared to something but if we go the same way back home she isin't scared to it, so haha. But she's not always careful and if she dosen't want something she let's us know and sometime's not good like bite us or somethink. Sometime's it hurts but she's never bite's so fast that we have to go to hospital or something. Her mother and father is the mare Aþena from Skarðsá and the stallion Pegasus from Geirmundsstöðum. She has one brother, Herkúles from Skarðsá and one halv sister Freyja from Skarðsá. Aría is only 6. years old and will turn 7. in May.

Blakkur from Gilsárteigi








Blakkur is the gentle's horse I have ever known. He's so gentle that I can't explane it. He never bite's me like Aria does sometime's he just but's up a sad face if he doesn't like what we are doing or if he don't want's it. He's is the best horse I know, but he's so lazy. If he doesn't want to go there he just stop's and wont move but in the summer's he is always ready for a ride. He has to be in a good mood and be fit or he hate's it. I just love him on summertime then he is soo active. July 10' he will turn 10 years old and we will have a good spa day for him then 

Aþena from Stórholti








Aþena is Aria's, Herkúles's and Freyja's mother. She's our breeding mare and our first mare. Our breeding is just tiny so she's just the start. She is pinto and really beautiful. She's 21 years old and just looks like a youngster. She is filly now by a great stallion galled Hrókur from Gíslabæ, you can google him and he is son of a great stallion to his name is Kormákur from Flugumýri and you can google him to. He has had great judgement for offsprings. Aþena is the horse I went on when I was little and when I was going on horse for the first time.

Herkúles from Skarðsá








Herkúles is the second child of Aþena. He has the same parent that Aría has so the are siblings. He's my brothers horse but he nevers go riding so my mother is always on him. He is so kind and man can always talk to him and he never bite's or something. He's a little bit scared to people but when he get's to know you he will be your friend. He is a pinto gelding and has two foals. We have one but my older sister has the second. Herkúles is only 5 years old youngster.

Freyja from Skarðsá








Freyja is my sisters horse and she adore's her. But she isin't that intersting. She's so bossy and so afriad to people that I don't really like her. But she's good looking and will be a great horse. She's Red and Aþena from Stórholti is her mother and Máni from Geirmundsstöðum is her dad. She's only 1 years old.

Týr from Á








Týr is my dad horse. He's is a offspring of Herkúles before we gelded him. Týr is not gelded because one of his ball hasen't come down yet so it's very hard to have him around horses. He is turning 2 y.o. soon. His mother is a mare that a women that my dad and mom knows we rescued him from the death... 

Flórgoði from Skeggjastöðum








Flórgoði is so good horse he is so gentle and so big !, He is only 6 y.o. and my mom is starting to ride him. We bougth him last year and we only rided him twice so he has bine used so little.*


----------



## ponyboy (Jul 24, 2008)

equiniphile said:


> How tall are most Icelandics? Do they do a "pacing" gait? I've always been interested in them; they seem like an interesting breed



Maybe I can help with the English translation... 

The smooth gait of the Icelandic is the tolt. It is either a single-foot or rack depending on the speed. Some Icelandics also pace but they're supposed to only do it at racing speed. It's called a flying pace. They also canter and/or gallop - Icelanders don't usually differentiate between the two gaits. And of course they also trot. 

I would say the average height for Icelandics born in North America is 13-14hh. I've seen them up to 14.3hh. In Iceland they average smaller.


----------



## icyhorse (Apr 7, 2010)

ponyboy said:


> Maybe I can help with the English translation...
> 
> The smooth gait of the Icelandic is the tolt. It is either a single-foot or rack depending on the speed. Some Icelandics also pace but they're supposed to only do it at racing speed. It's called a flying pace. They also canter and/or gallop - Icelanders don't usually differentiate between the two gaits. And of course they also trot.
> 
> I would say the average height for Icelandics born in North America is 13-14hh. I've seen them up to 14.3hh. In Iceland they average smaller.


Do you own a Icelander ?


----------



## ponyboy (Jul 24, 2008)

No, I'm just obsessed with them. I have read all about them and I always look at the horses for sale online.


----------



## icyhorse (Apr 7, 2010)

Okay, are you thinking about buying a Icelander or ? 
If you do, you can check out this site, she always have some horses for sale!

Heimasíða Ásgarðs - Heim


----------



## writer23 (Apr 6, 2010)

Welcome! I'm new here too

Icelandics are very cute and interesting to watch. In our town we have an Icelandic Horse Farm and their ponies are gorgeous. 

I love your profile picture. It looks very wild and rugged where you are - just like Canada!


----------



## speedy da fish (May 7, 2009)

first of all, welcome to the forum. and wow i love islandics! love your Pinto one  i like their gaits and the way they can carry so much!


----------



## icyhorse (Apr 7, 2010)

Thanks so much !
Yes, my profile picture shows how beautiful the nature is in Iceland. If you guys want to see some video of my horses I can show you some?, hihi =)


----------



## icyhorse (Apr 7, 2010)

I just wanted to show u guys the most famous Icelander in the world or one of them.

His name is Orri from Þúfu and he has over 1.500 offsprings.

































And here is some information about him.


----------



## speedy da fish (May 7, 2009)

wow he is gorgous! look at those neck muscles! and his forlock hehe


----------



## icyhorse (Apr 7, 2010)

Hah, yeah. He is so stunning !


----------



## snitselfolald (Apr 21, 2010)

Hi
funny...I have a mare Gletta fra Gardsa, she is 27 years old now! So I think she was born on your farm. Maybe your father remembers her, she is bleikalott and a second prize mare. She was exported to the US.
And I have 18 more Icelandic horses. I have two mares in Iceland at Hvammur 2, one is an Alfasteinndaughter and the other was a slysafang, but I know her father and the DNA test is proof, he is a son of Fani fra Vogsosum.
I will take Saeros, the Alfasteinnsdottir to Vidalin fra Hamraholi this summer after Landsmot. Will you go to Landsmot? 
I like your brown horse, he looks very nice!
Bless
Andrea


----------



## CrazyChester (May 5, 2008)

Nice pictures and horses. I have to say Flórgoði is my favourite.  Welcome to the forum..


----------



## icyhorse (Apr 7, 2010)

snitselfolald said:


> Hi
> funny...I have a mare Gletta fra Gardsa, she is 27 years old now! So I think she was born on your farm. Maybe your father remembers her, she is bleikalott and a second prize mare. She was exported to the US.
> And I have 18 more Icelandic horses. I have two mares in Iceland at Hvammur 2, one is an Alfasteinndaughter and the other was a slysafang, but I know her father and the DNA test is proof, he is a son of Fani fra Vogsosum.
> I will take Saeros, the Alfasteinnsdottir to Vidalin fra Hamraholi this summer after Landsmot. Will you go to Landsmot?
> ...


Nice, but your horse Gletta isin't from my farm. My farms name is Skarðsá but Gletta is from Garðsá. But the names is almost the same name :æ
Are you from Iceland?, beause Andrea is a Icelandic name I think. Its awsome that you have Icelanders !, yes I will go on Landsmót and I really want to meet you if you go there. Hahaha, but I love Álfastein, he is one of my favorites. Is Særós going to compet on Landsmót ??

Here is one pic of Álfasteinn.









And one of Fána.









And It so fun, Fáni fra Vogsosum is a horse that a man in my stable owns. I have so often go with him horseriding, he is very beautiful 

Do you have msn?, you can add me if you have. [email protected]
Just whrite that you are on the horseforum in the "Include your own messege"


----------



## snitselfolald (Apr 21, 2010)

|Hi 
I got it all wrong , LOL actually Gletta is from Garðshorn.....I had to look it up...
No, I am from Germany, living in the USA. I probably will not make it to Landsmót this year, and Særós will start training only next month. After that she will go to Vidalin fra Hamrahóli. In the picture below Álfasteinn was only 2 1/2 years old!
That is interesting about Fani. Well Særós' foal is really nice, I will try to put pictures here. 

Here are some of my horses
Andrea Brodie's Photos - Horses | Facebook

Content Not Found | Facebook



icyhorse said:


> Nice, but your horse Gletta isin't from my farm. My farms name is Skarðsá but Gletta is from Garðsá. But the names is almost the same name :æ
> Are you from Iceland?, beause Andrea is a Icelandic name I think. Its awsome that you have Icelanders !, yes I will go on Landsmót and I really want to meet you if you go there. Hahaha, but I love Álfastein, he is one of my favorites. Is Særós going to compet on Landsmót ??
> 
> Here is one pic of Álfasteinn.
> ...


----------



## icyhorse (Apr 7, 2010)

Oo, beautiful horses you have ! :O
Sad that you cant make it to Landsmót


----------



## sarahver (Apr 9, 2010)

You ponies are amazing, I had no idea that breed could have such expressive movement, you learn something everyday.
Looks like your country is beautiful too judging from your avatar picture, welcome to the forum!


----------



## icyhorse (Apr 7, 2010)

Thanks 
Yes im always learning something new everyday.


----------

